# 55 Gal barebottom potted discus tank



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

After being unsuccessful with trying to grow out discus in a 33 gal tank despite daily 90% water changes, the group of discus that I had from before just became extra jumpy, and a lot of them killed themselves even after I moved them to a higher location in a 55 gal barebottom tank. I ended up only having 2 of my original discus left, and since I decided to rescape my 75 gal planted, I moved over a few pieces of driftwood and 2 amazon swords that I have and used critter keepers with flourite to plant the amazon swords. The two discus that I have left seem to be less jumpy now and more at home.

If all goes well, I will be growing out the 6 discus for Rick's growout contest with this setup.
















Recently also added 4 long fin blue rams and here are some pics






















Don't know what was wrong from before, but at least now the discus seems to be comfortable and hopefully the new batch for the contest will be happy too!


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

May I ask how did they kill themselves?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

nice i like how it looks set up like that


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

@Fish Rookie
They were so jumpy that small things would trigger them to jump everywhere and bash themselves against the top of the tank and also the sides. They would be healthy and normal one moment and jumpy another eventually after a few times of bumping around, they just lie side ways and die. Nothing wrong with water parameters and I've been doing regular daily 75-90% water changes... but now no more of that problem...thankfully.

@Jay
Thanks!


----------



## jiayaw (Jun 10, 2011)

PS one of the female blue rams just spawned today, but the male didn't fertilize them, so eventually got white and they ate the eggs, but good start...


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

jiayaw said:


> @Fish Rookie
> They were so jumpy that small things would trigger them to jump everywhere and bash themselves against the top of the tank and also the sides. They would be healthy and normal one moment and jumpy another eventually after a few times of bumping around, they just lie side ways and die. Nothing wrong with water parameters and I've been doing regular daily 75-90% water changes... but now no more of that problem...thankfully.


Your rams are looking good. Good to hear that your discus are doing fine now.
Just curious as I am trying to raise some small discus so I just want to learn as much as I can about discus. I hope you dont mind me asking.  I am just wondering if you have asked the breeder about this? Do you think may be they had some parasite or some kind of infection?
Thank you.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Those rams are awesome, where did you get them?


----------

